# NSW Northside - dunked by a rat.....



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Familiarity breeds contempt, so as I hooked up on my umpteenth rat kingfish I expected the usual deep diving, slog it out fight.

So rod in right hand, this fish streaks forwards and arcs around the front of the kayak as the rod loads up. I lean forward to make sure the line clears the front of the yak and point the rod to the left (right arm is now across my chest, outstretched, I'm leaning slightly forwards and body/chest to the left) . Rat continues powering along to the left and down and suddenly it's pulled me off balance and I'm tipping....... Surely not, it's only a rat, yet Im teetering on the edge. It stops the run for a second, but doesn't relent any pressure and I'm still right on the tipping point. The little [email protected]&ker does another lunge for the bottom, I either drop the rod, roll the entire kayak, or take a dive. Took the dive as the yak rolled onto its side ( sounder and second rod under water, but the yak righted itself as soon as I fell out.)

Scrambled back on board, rod in hand, still hooked up. Catch and release another 63cm steroid induced rat......lost a green and black croc - in case anyone finds one at Long Reef....

No other drama's that morning, but a wake up call about center of gravity.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

We have all been there Paul at least you didn't loose anything.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Like rats from a sinking ship 

He did lose a Croc, Carnster


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Which yak Paul?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Don't worry Paul I got him for ya.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Paul,
1 crock is a reasonable payment for a swim. I seem to remember Clovelly exacting steeper prices from others in days of yore


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

I was out on Friday in the tinny and a monster sweep or rat nicked my newly build rod and 2 week old seagate reel. Complacency is a pain sometimes.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep, I was next to Paul when he hooked up. He had his arm stretched our wide to clear the yak as he powered off the fight the rat, then he just seemed to lean further out towards the king, then he was n the water . Sadly too quick to catch on film. I got a 45cm red for the table which I skull dragged in behind the yak as I thought it was a rat. Other than that just rats.

David


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Southerly said:


> Sadly too quick to catch on film.


Love how you capture the true tragedy of the event David :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Fun times mate, glad it was only a small payment to Poseidon.



kraley said:


> hehehe. lots of unplanned swim sessions happening this summer. Good thing the water has warmed up.


Get ready Kraley because the AI without any AMA's is a tricky beast which might end you up in the drink, it did for me. :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> CanuckChubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Get ready Kraley because the AI without any AMA's is a tricky beast which might end you up in the drink, it did for me. :lol:
> ...


At least you're not bitter about it


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Great report and well done on keeping a grip on the rod.


----------

